# Relocationagency



## Helilloyd (Jan 13, 2011)

A this a worthwhile expense? We are currently applying for residency and plan to move to Brisbane ASAP. We will need to sort house, school, bank account-the lot really. I've been doing lots of Internet searching and think I could organise things online-what are your thoughts?


----------



## Mr Neel (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello mate

Sometimes, agencies can be helpful - especially with on-the-ground knowledge of the area, ameneties, other agencies etc. The key would be looking at costs versus effort and of course, results.
If you were to go ahead, at Currency Index, we can provide you with preferential rates of exchange, thus making your AUD/GBP cost cheaper and potentially more appealing.
In all honesty...i've worked with a couple of relocation agencies in Dubai and the wealth of information they provided me with more than made up for the cost.


----------

